# How long between U. S. Arrival and PCD?



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

My 128i convertible is on the Georgia Highway scheduled for arrival in Charleston 6/24. I am in dialogue with my CA and should probably get this from him but I am interested in any comments on how long it should be from arrival in the U. S. and PCD. I am thinking a week to clear customs plus maybe another week depending some on the schedule at the Performance Center? My schedule is fairly flexible and I am on 1.5 hrs away by car so my schedule should not be a factor.

Any comments?

Jim


----------



## astroqb (Feb 18, 2009)

*US Arrival & PCD*

 My 335D arrived June 7th and I have a PCD on the 30th of June. :thumbup:

Astroqb


----------



## Lexington (Apr 26, 2008)

Last year my 135i arrived July 3rd and we took delivery at the PC on the 18th of July. I think a lot depends on the availabilty of a slot at the PC but you having the flexibility and being close should be a plus as it was for us last year. We live in Lexington also. You should check out the local BMWCCA. We meet the first Tuesday of each month at 7PM at Grecian Gardens on Sunset Blvd. :bigpimp:


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks for the tip on the meeting at Grecian Gardens. I like that place, seems like a good reason to show up some first Tuesday.

Jim


----------



## filstan (Aug 6, 2007)

My car arrived NY May 25 and I took delivery at the PC June 17.


----------



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

Mine arrived May 29th in NY - there was a little delay at customs apparently and I pick up this week - the 25th!
I think I could have picked it up this week but as I am doing an M School there was none this week so bnext week it was!


Geez! I have to wait 4 more days until I leave - piece of piss after such a a long wait!


----------

